# home training for teenagers?



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

hi, could sum1 please give me sum advice on training, im only fourteen and i train with my cousin(he is 15)  we train cross country, speed and stamina, the training we do isnt that intense, we need to do a little bit more but we dont know what to do, could some1 please give me some advice on training?

Thank You

:asian::asian:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Hiya, Bobster. I have already responded to basically the same question under your ninjutsu thread.

I'm still glad to offer my opinion on training regimens. I'm sure you'll find countless bits of useful advice from the members here.

I can tell this is something you're very focused on right now. When we train for the sake of training, many things will benefit us.

However, perhaps you have something specific in mind? I know that there have been times when I've thought about my own training that I found myself visualizing myself in a certain way, perhaps doing some technique or exhibiting some particular ability.  ... *gasp, wheeze* run-on sentence!

Is there something very particular you would like to be able to do?  Do you have a mental image of yourself performing in some way that might give me an idea of what you're looking for?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want to train ... get an instructor. To find one, check out the stickys.

Good luck!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 1, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> hi, could sum1 please give me sum advice on training, im only fourteen and i train with my cousin(he is 15) we train cross country, speed and stamina, the training we do isnt that intense, we need to do a little bit more but we dont know what to do, could some1 please give me some advice on training?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> :asian::asian:


You talking training in the/a Martial Art or training in the athletic sense (perhaps with the end result of improved martial arts)?

Your a distance/Mid Runner?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

It's a vague question...what are your goals?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2005)

Self-training is possible to a limited extent, it will never replace a coach and club, but to give advice you have to say what you want to do.

Doing some boxing or wrestling is going to be very different then doing Tai Chi.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 4, 2005)

well, basically my goal, it may sound mad but my goal is to be the best, ive always wanted 2 be one of the best martial artists in the world, since i was 5.


----------

